
Shypmate is now Envyl - wilsonfiifi
https://medium.com/@Shypmate/shypmate-is-now-envyl-5040559f278a
======
wilsonfiifi
So I think it’s great that you’re branching out and spreading your tentacles
but you really need to get your act right.

1\. Make sure your old site redirects the the new one. I was wondering if
you’d gone bust so I had to go to your twitter page before i saw a link to
your medium post.

2\. Maybe you should put a link to your new site at the beginning of the post
and not at the end unless you’re trying to force me to read the post right to
the end…

3\. As a recent customer you could have sent out an email informing me about
the change

4\. I really hope you’ve fixed your online order status page because it’s a
tad irritating to have to send emails to support at every milestone to find
out the status of my sh(y)pment.

Other than that I wish you guys all the best and thank you for establishing
this very convenient service!

